# Traveling with someone else's teenager - need suggestions re permission etc.



## pjrose (May 21, 2009)

We will be taking DD's 16 y/o BFF to Mexico with us this summer. Besides her passport and medical insurance card (both of which we'll photocopy), we'll need letters from her parents allowing her to travel with us, authorizing us to deal with medical care, emergencies, etc.  

I'd appreciate suggestions and/or sample letters - thanks!


----------



## wackymother (May 21, 2009)

We've written letters like this when my MIL has taken our children on cruises. We do it as two separate letters, one giving permission to travel and saying that MIL will act as guardian during the trip, and the other saying that MIL will act as guardian during the trip and giving her permission to make any decisions regarding emergency medical care. Then BOTH parents need to sign and notarize each letter. If the parents are divorced you can get four separate letters. I have samples for these, let me have a look around for them.


----------



## SueDonJ (May 21, 2009)

I wonder if since you're taking her to another country, you might need a little something more?  I don't know, we've never done it.  But it might be worth searching around on the State Dept. website or making a phone call.  Sure, it seems like it should be a simple thing, and 99 times out of 100 it's not necessary to even show the letters, but better safe than sorry?


----------



## Jamerican71 (May 21, 2009)

there are soooo many form letters online - do a google search for the letters and you'll find one that is tailored for your needs.  I would also add that you should get the letter notarized.


----------



## wackymother (May 21, 2009)

SueDonJ said:


> I wonder if since you're taking her to another country, you might need a little something more?  I don't know, we've never done it.  But it might be worth searching around on the State Dept. website or making a phone call.  Sure, it seems like it should be a simple thing, and 99 times out of 100 it's not necessary to even show the letters, but better safe than sorry?



Probably a good idea. 

PJR, the travel document is called "Consent to Travel." If you google that, you'll come up with a lot of samples. Here's a site that says it will generate it for you, but if they want to charge you a fee, don't use it--this is a very simple document that you can easily type up.


http://www.lawdepot.com/contracts/child-travel-consent/?pid=googleppc-consnt_us-consent_a2-s-ggkey_consent%20to%20travel&&s_kwcid=consent%20to%20travel|3215392175&gclid=CKuX1fX-zZoCFQhdswodqBay3A
The other form is called "Medical Consent." Here it is at that site.

http://www.lawdepot.com/contracts/medical-consent-form/

If you have trouble finding suitable samples, PM me with your e-mail and I'll send you copies of our old ones.


----------



## Jamerican71 (May 21, 2009)

This is what I used last June when taking somebody else's child with me:

To Whom It May Concern:

I (We), __________________ (full name(s) of custodial and/or non-custodial parent(s)/legal guardian(s)), am (are) the____________________ (lawful custodial parent and/or non-custodial parent(s) or legal guardian(s)) of

Child’s full name: _____________________________________
Date of birth (DD/MM/YY): _____________________________
Place of birth: ________________________________________
US passport number:_____________________________
Date of issuance of US passport (DD/MM/YY): ________
Place of issuance of US  passport: __________________

________________ (child’s full name), has my (our) consent to travel with

Full name of accompanying person: _______________________
US passport number: _____________________
Date of issuance of passport (DD/MM/YY):_________________
Place of issuance of passport: ___________________________

to visit XXXX, XXXX, XXXX, and XXXX during the period of Month day, year – Month Day, year. During that period, child's name will be staying with your name at name of place

Any questions regarding this consent letter can be directed to the undersigned at:
Number/street address and apartment number: ______________
City, province/state, country: _____________________________
Telephone and fax numbers (work and residence): _______________________
Signature(s):______________________________________ Date:_________________
(Full name(s) and signature(s) of custodial parent, and/or non-custodial parent(s) or legal guardian(s)) 
Signed before me, ________________ (name of witness), this _________________ (date) at


----------



## Jamerican71 (May 21, 2009)

do 2 different letters: one for consent to travel and the other for medical purposes.  We were advised to make copies of both letters.  A copy of both was kept in the room and we each carried a copy.


----------



## ricoba (May 21, 2009)

You are braver than I by taking the girl out of the country.  

My daughters friend wanted to come to Hawaii with us, and I felt uncomfortable taking her that far away from home.  So I suggested the mother come along, and both liked that idea.  We will be staying at Hilton Hawaiian Village and they will be at the Aqua Palms across the street.


----------



## suem (May 21, 2009)

I just did this with my daughters friend.  You need the letter outlined above but do not forget to have it notorized.  Mexican Immagration  did not ask for the letter  this time but they have in the past and they check for the notary seal.


----------



## NTHC (May 21, 2009)

We have traveled several times now with both our kids friends and nieces and nephews out of the country.

Each time we had a simple "permission slip" from the parents allowing the child to travel and also allowing us to make medical decisions in their absence.  

No one has yet to question or even ask for a letter.  We do have each child fill out their own customs form and go through the line ahead of us in case there would be an issue.

With my sisters kids we do have it notorized only because she is divorced and her ex husband signs separately and then forwards his letter to me. Since we don't actually see him sign it and because often times he has allowed the children to go on what are "his" holidays we just felt better taking the precaution.  

Thanks,
Cindy


----------



## dmbrand (May 21, 2009)

On our trip to Mexico two years ago, we took my daughter's friend(17) with us.  We filled out a standard form like Jamerican mentioned.  It was signed, but not notarized.  We had all her medical info with us, as well as her passport.  We were never questioned about anything.  

I am not trying to minimize any concern; just be prepared, and have a good time.


----------



## lovearuba (May 22, 2009)

*we have often done this*

We call the airport and they tell  us what it needed, its usually  a permission slip notarized by both parents and an authorization to get medical attention in the event something happens.  Hospitals will ask for this if you are not the parent.


----------



## ricoba (May 22, 2009)

lovearuba said:


> a permission slip notarized by both parents



Our children have traveled back and forth to Canada with their relatives numerous times.  They have been asked to provide the documentations listed here on more than one occasion.  Canadian officials seem to be quite clear that both parents notarized signatures are required, since they are concerned about parents kidnapping their own children from the other spouse.


----------



## PigsDad (May 22, 2009)

ricoba said:


> Our children have traveled back and forth to Canada with their relatives numerous times.  They have been asked to provide the documentations listed here on more than one occasion.  Canadian officials seem to be quite clear that both parents notarized signatures are required, since they are concerned about parents kidnapping their own children from the other spouse.


Yes, indeed.  We were told one time by the Canadian border patrol that if one of us were tying to cross with our daughter, they would often ask to see a letter from the other parent to make sure it was not a parent kidnapping situation.

Kurt


----------



## ricoba (May 22, 2009)

PigsDad said:


> Yes, indeed.  We were told one time by the Canadian border patrol that if one of us were tying to cross with our daughter, they would often ask to see a letter from the other parent to make sure it was not a parent kidnapping situation.
> 
> Kurt



I am not sure if Mexican authorities practice this, but in my mind it's better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## normab (May 22, 2009)

For Mexico you MUST have a persmission letter from both parents and the permission letter MUST be notarized or they will not let her board the plane.  

I went through this with my own son when he was only traveling with me and not his father.  He was about 15.  Apparently enough underage (18) children are smuggled into Mexico that this is the law and there are no exceptions.

The airlines can give you more info.  But you may need to ask for it.

Norma


----------



## pjrose (May 22, 2009)

We will definitely take the suggestions above, notarized, both parents' signatures, extra copies, etc.

Now DS wants to bring HIS friend, 18-19 y/o boy who goes to his college.  Maybe since he's 18 he won't need the permission letter, but I think we should get it anyway, just-in-case, along with the medical authorization.  

Yikes - 4 teenagers - I don't think I'll get a wink of sleep    I'll have to be very clear about house rules!  

I think I'll go read the other post about how stressful vacations are


----------



## charford (May 23, 2009)

An 18 year old will not need a consent to travel letter. They're legally an adult.


----------



## pjrose (May 23, 2009)

charford said:


> An 18 year old will not need a consent to travel letter. They're legally an adult.



Right, but how about something to authorize medical care?  It wouldn't hurt to have a letter.  It could be from the 18 year old since he's an adult, but he's probably on his parents' insurance.  It might be a good idea to have it signed by all parties, just in case.


----------



## ricoba (May 23, 2009)

pjrose said:


> Right, but how about something to authorize medical care?  It wouldn't hurt to have a letter.  It could be from the 18 year old since he's an adult, but he's probably on his parents' insurance.  It might be a good idea to have it signed by all parties, just in case.



I am with you on that.  The more forms and paperwork the better, always better to be safe than sorry.


----------

